

Show HN: Fundhawk - VC Analytics - rdrm
http://fundhawk.com

======
JoelMarsh
This is great! Therefore, I have requests! :)

1) Sort the co-investor list by clicking the title of each column.
Specifically, I would like to see the list in % order.

2) It would be fantastic to filter search results by location, or VCs that
match certain criteria.

3) It would also be amazing to get the full list of VCs, ordered by the
categories in the results. For example, show me the whole list, in order of
who has done the most seed rounds.

4) And finally... a bigger request... if you could include exit deals, that
would allow you to calculate their success rate and ROI, which would be REALLY
interesting. But I realize that's harder than my other three thoughts. :)

Well done!

~~~
danielsiders
4 is really hard-- that data is really hard to get and frequently just rumor.
We've considered most of the others and will add if and when we have the time.

The whole site is open source (<https://github.com/titanous/fundhawk>) and
contributions are very welcome.

